# salt fork walleye



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

What do u guys think about this. I was at work today talking about salt fork. and i was told they stocked 7 million walleye there last year. lol sounds kinda high dont u think? also whats the best bait/lure to use on walleye/saugeye at salt fork this time of year?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Is the Dundee Tavern still in business? I used to stop in for a refreshment and a burger back when I hunted the old unreclaimed strip mined area just East of town. It used to be full of Grouse, but after the big tire fire by the oil well it became off limits. Saw a guy sitting on top of the oil tank one day deer hunting with a shotgun. I asked him if he smelled gas, I sure did. I then asked him if he thought firing that big 'ol shotgun with all that gas around would be a problem, he says "don't see why it would"...I just headed off quickly in the other direction...Anyways. I looked on the ODNR website and they stocked 9,300,000 saugeye fingerlings in Ohio reservoirs this year. They didn't break it down by how many per lake but I couldn't imagine 1 lake got 7M fingerlings. I didn't find any info on Walleye stocking but as far as I know they only stock saugeye these days. How to catch them....you can try trolling a crankbait, your username is a good color or gold. Vibe's...I always have one of those tied on. Find the schools of shad, the saugeye will be close.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

the walleye have been replaced by saugeye,which to me is better cause they grow bigger quicker.in the last 7 years they stocked 2.935 million fingerling walleye in there and in the 4-5 years they stocked 1.402 million fingerling saugeye in saltfork.the only lake they stock that many fingerling in is mosquito,it varies in years and gets up 14 million finglings stocked in it in one year,7 million for salt fork in one year is a little far fetched.anyways back to what to use for them.id try jigs and minnows,if you use crawlers the bluegills bother the hell out of you  .bladebaiting is right around the corner too.using cranks casting the rocky shores in the morning,evening,and at night is good.try fishin points,rock,and flats.good luck!


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

yes the old dundee tavern is still in buisness. its about the only thing in that town in buisness besides the post office.lol. i only lived in dundee about 2 yrs i also heard about the man sitting on the ol oil well. Maybe he was a suicidal deer hunter. whatever it takes to get one. anyways. ill try a vibe tommorrow when i go. but the crankbaits i dont have much luck with seems to get to many snags. Maybe a worm harness?. I didnt think they could stock that many walleye/saugeye in one lake. i dont know where that guy got his info from i just kept my mouth shut.. thanks for the tips...

firetiger


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

try the bank left of the dam back into the cove...watch your sonar!!! you will find a real nice hole just off the deadfall...jig it real hard-there in there if you snag an anchor or 2 they are mine from this spring  ...then troll bottom bouncers w/worm harness up and down that bank 6' of water to 38' in 2 or 3 boat lengths!!! good luck!!!!


----------

